#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу людей

## Алексей Алексеев

Доброго времени суток!

Ищу людей, которые хотели бы в будущем уйти в ретрит по практике Туммо (Карма Кагью).
Сам не имею необходимого посвящения и передачи. Много лет (редко) в своём городе посещаю 
Буддийский центр Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью, основанный ламой Оле Нидалом. Для себя
понял, что лайт-буддизм для мирян мне не подходит, и я хочу серьёзной и глубокой практики
медитаций. Знаю, что в Индии есть такая возможность. Там намерен найти Учителя, делать Нёндро,
чтобы затем получить всё необходимое для Туммо. Отречение хорошее, привязанностей мало.

Пишу также потому, что не смог найти единомышленников среди местных буддистов. У многих семьи,
постоянная работа и т.д. Они пытаются всё это совмещать, а я так не могу, да и не хочу.

О себе: 32 года, вегетарианец 11 лет, не пью, не курю; интересы: философия, логика, ЗОЖ, физкультура,
интеллектуальные и логические игры.

Если у кого-то имеются похожие планы (или размышления), или кто-то обнаружил схожесть интересов - 
пишите в ЛС.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Карма Кагью практически по всему миру (в том числе и в Индии) созданы ретритные центры, где под опытным руководством проходят ретриты, включающие в том числе и практику Туммо.

----------

Alex (20.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

Алексей, отличное намерение.
С единомышленниками проблема, я бы на Вашем месте не стал на них ориентироваться. Людей, всерьёз стремящихся идти традиционным тибетским путём, т.е. не пытаясь совмещать мирское с практикой ваджраяны - единицы, и у каждого при этом свои обстоятельства и свой путь. Синхронизировать своё время и усилия с чьими-то ещё не совсем продуктивно, наверное. На мой взгляд, надо сперва составить круг лиц, которые могут обучать 6 йогам Наропы: не все ламы уполномочены это делать, т.е. брать учеников и искать Наставника среди этих людей. Кто из именно Карма Кагью может обучать, я не знаю. На ум приходит только Дрюбпон Ринпоче (Непал).
http://www.druponrinpoche.org/an-int...e-karma-lhabu/

После этого встанет вопрос с визой. В Непал тур виза действует, если ничего не изменилось, только 3 месяца, с пребыванием не больше 3 месяцев в году. Т.е. если Вы хотите остаться там на полгода, придётся заезжать в начале октября одного года и после НГ оформлять новую визу. Я встречал английского парня в монастыре Трангу Ринпоче в Непале, где он жил уже год, так что вопрос с визой можно решить. В Индию тур виза даётся на полгода максимум, остаться дольше можно по студенческой визе, но с ней очень много строгих ограничений: проживание на территории или близ университета, роспись в журнале посещаемости, регистрация в FRRO, выезд за пределы по согласованию с деканатом и FFRO. На занятия нёндро при таком обучении может остаться не так много времени).
Из других традиций, поддерживающих практику Наро Чё Друк надо упомянуть Дрикунг и Друкпа. Игорь Лопатин (Дрикунг) - хороший пример российского практика, прошедшего традиционное обучение и 3-х летний затвор. Послушайте его рассказы, много полезной информации.
Ну и, ещё надо сказать, готовьте своё тело). В особенности тазобедренные суставы. В нёндро приходится сидеть со скрещенными ногами часами напролёт, без подготовки всё ноет и затекает уже через 20 минут, а одна сессия занимает 1,5-2 часа, а то и больше.

----------

Дифо (27.08.2021)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Ищу людей, которые хотели бы в будущем уйти в ретрит по практике Туммо (Карма Кагью).
> Сам не имею необходимого посвящения и передачи. .....
> 
> Если у кого-то имеются похожие планы (или размышления), или кто-то обнаружил схожесть интересов - 
> пишите в ЛС.


вы владеете еще каким-то языком, кроме русского? Если нет, то ехать заграницу смысла нет. Как Вы в принципе сможете получать передачи?

И почему именно Туммо? Может, - это не та практика, которая Вам вообще на данный момент нужна? Передачи на Нгондро делаются в России иногда. Получите сначала такую передачу и подробные инструкции к ней. И делайте. Дальше уже потихоньку выйдет наружу, что Ваше, а что нет.

Начните для начала с освоения мат части по этим практикам. Без Нгондро Йоги Наропы делать нельзя. Если у Вас в принципе есть Прибежище, то читайте Светоч Уверенности Джамгона Конгтрула в русском переводе, где есть подробные разъяснения. Я бы начала бы Нгондро даже без передачи, сама, искренне обращаясь за поддержкой к просветленным, главное, чтобы были подробные инструкции 

По туммо читайте здесь http://stomfaq.ru/glenn-mullin-hrest...pi/index9.html

Смотрите видео учения разных учителей данной линии и определитесь, который из них Вам внушает доверие и передает Йоги Наропы. В России были такие передачи, насколько знаю.

Мне кажется, что в России передавали туммо Лама Олег(Поздняков), Карма Пунцог, Пема Дордже Ринпоче и лама Йонтен (это Они передают с достаточно ясными и чёткими разъяснениями. Большинство Ринпоче в состоянии передать шесть Йог Наропы. Мы были в Москве не Ело Ринпоче, и он передавал. Только сказал, что он лично сам не делает туммо)))

Да и школа, не факт, что в конечном итоге окажется эта. 

Серьезная Ваджраяна начитается не сразу. Нгондро очень приводит в порядок мысли. По ходу и понятие, к кому Вам надо, придет, и кармически  Вас закинет, куда нужно)))Вы не ошибетесь, если не будете искать сотоварищей по практикам, а начнете прямо сейчас читать разъяснения по Нгондро и делать.

----------

Джампи Долма (27.11.2019), Дифо (27.08.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.09.2019), Осетров (02.10.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ...


Если хотите что-то крутое, то сначала опробуйте силы на чем-то простом. Нёндро, друг мой, а лучше два или три. После этого дойдет до крутого само собой.

----------


## Yagmort

человек же пишет прямым текстом:



> ... намерен найти Учителя, делать Нёндро...


и пишет, что не просто передача нужна, а практиковать хочет. для этого нужен такой наставник, который сам практикует, либо практиковал достаточно длительное для освоения всех нюансов время. "живая" традиция шести йог Наропы точно есть в Дрикунг и Друкпа, т.е. там могут именно научить шести йогам и удостовериться, что ученик всё усвоил и понял правильно. для этого нужно длительное время и желательны условия затвора. кто сейчас в Карма Кагью уполномочен обучать шести йогам, предстоит выяснить самому Алексею. какой смысл в передаче Туммо, если передающие его ламы сами не практикуют Шесть Йог? Игорь Лопатин не так давно проводил недолгий трёхмесячный ретрит по туммо, т.е. практике его научили, однако разрешения обучать других ему никто не давал, и это строгая традиция, что обучать шести йогам могут далеко не все. нужен квалифицированный наставник.

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Дифо (27.08.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Во Франции есть монастырь, где практикуют и Туммо и другие практики в трехлетнем ритрите.   В начале даётся 1 месяц сделать простирания, далее 1.5 месяца на Алмазный Ум и далее программа в таком же стиле, все очень плотно.

----------


## Алексей Алексеев

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся и написал!

Нёндро я делал в период с 2011 по 2016 годы. Простирания, Алмазный Ум, Дарение мандалы и Гуру-йога. Простирания давались тяжеловато - у меня больной позвоночник, поэтому было непросто, приходилось отдыхать и разгружаться. Если смотреть по всем четырём медитациям, то, наверное, начитывание мантры Ваджрасаттвы оказало ощутимый эффект. В то время было много интересных сновидений, говорящих о процессе очищения. Также интересными были внутренние ощущения в медитации Подношения Мандалы.

Тем не менее, после завершения этих практик осталось ощущение, что всё было...не совсем идеально, что-ли. Было много мешающих мыслей, отвлечений, иногда непросто было сосредоточиться и т.д. Плюс - я делал Нёндро на отдельной квартире в уединении, а не в буддийском центре, как говорил делать лама Оле Нидал. И сейчас это ощущение осталось. Внутренний голос говорит, что нужно делать Нёндро ещё раз.

На английском объясниться смогу для начала, устойчивой языковой практики не было, к сожалению. Просто хотелось бы побывать за пределами России, чего я ни разу ещё не делал. Чувствую, все эти вопросы с загранами, визами и пр. будут для меня отдельным испытанием)




> Из других традиций, поддерживающих практику Наро Чё Друк надо упомянуть Дрикунг и Друкпа. Игорь Лопатин (Дрикунг) - хороший пример российского практика, прошедшего традиционное обучение и 3-х летний затвор. Послушайте его рассказы, много полезной информации.


Спасибо за информацию, может ссылки какие-нибудь имеете?

----------

Alex (02.10.2019), Joy (26.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Вот ссылка на профиль Игоря Лопатина в ВК: https://vk.com/lapchigor

----------


## Yagmort

> ...
> 
> Тем не менее, после завершения этих практик осталось ощущение, что всё было...не совсем идеально, что-ли. Было много мешающих мыслей, отвлечений, иногда непросто было сосредоточиться и т.д. Плюс - я делал Нёндро на отдельной квартире в уединении, а не в буддийском центре, как говорил делать лама Оле Нидал. И сейчас это ощущение осталось. Внутренний голос говорит, что нужно делать Нёндро ещё раз...


это абсолютно нормально. ум отвлекается постоянно, эго требует развлечений. не стоит сразу же требовать от себя непревзойдённой однонаправленности ума.. напр., в друкпа обычно выполняется 3 цикла нёндро. мой учитель сделал 5 циклов, а некоторые его товарищи - по 15 (!!). Игорь Лопатин упоминал, что тоже закончил 3 цикла нёндро, наверное, в дрикунг тоже, в среднем, по 3 цикла выполняют.

как на мой взгляд - я бы несколько отошёл от концепций и видения Оле Нидала. с вариантом практик алмазного пути Вы уже знакомы, думаю, не будет вредным ознакомиться с подходами других учителей. во всяком случае, держать себя открытым для новых возможностей. по-моему, делать нёндро в уединении ничем не хуже, а то и лучше, чем с другими людьми.

насчёт лекций Игоря - большинство из них в ютьюбе. плюс, припоминаю, что кто-то выкладывал длинный mp3 его ранних рассказов о его практике. к сожалению, ссылок дать не могу, нет под рукой.

и ещё ответственный момент - если у Вас больной позвоночник, то перед туммо его надо вылечить. посмотрите видео https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BESrdlf-cPg. на 6:40 выполняется т. наз. vajra leap. таких прыжков придётся делать очень много. некоторые ученики писают с кровью. убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник такое выдержит. скорее всего, толковый наставник сможет научить Вас в "щадящем" для позвоночника режиме, но лучше быть готовым ко всему)

успехов и настойчивости!

----------


## Алексей Алексеев

> это абсолютно нормально. ум отвлекается постоянно, эго требует развлечений. не стоит сразу же требовать от себя непревзойдённой однонаправленности ума.. напр., в друкпа обычно выполняется 3 цикла нёндро. мой учитель сделал 5 циклов, а некоторые его товарищи - по 15 (!!). Игорь Лопатин упоминал, что тоже закончил 3 цикла нёндро, наверное, в дрикунг тоже, в среднем, по 3 цикла выполняют.
> 
> как на мой взгляд - я бы несколько отошёл от концепций и видения Оле Нидала. с вариантом практик алмазного пути Вы уже знакомы, думаю, не будет вредным ознакомиться с подходами других учителей. во всяком случае, держать себя открытым для новых возможностей. по-моему, делать нёндро в уединении ничем не хуже, а то и лучше, чем с другими людьми.
> 
> насчёт лекций Игоря - большинство из них в ютьюбе. плюс, припоминаю, что кто-то выкладывал длинный mp3 его ранних рассказов о его практике. к сожалению, ссылок дать не могу, нет под рукой.
> 
> и ещё ответственный момент - если у Вас больной позвоночник, то перед туммо его надо вылечить. посмотрите видео https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BESrdlf-cPg. на 6:40 выполняется т. наз. vajra leap. таких прыжков придётся делать очень много. некоторые ученики писают с кровью. убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник такое выдержит. скорее всего, толковый наставник сможет научить Вас в "щадящем" для позвоночника режиме, но лучше быть готовым ко всему)
> 
> успехов и настойчивости!


Спасибо за ссылки и пожелания!

Планирую вплотную заняться своими планами уже в следующем году. В этом ещё поднаберусь информации, посмотрю что и как, чтобы решить окончательно куда и т.д.




> Вот ссылка на профиль Игоря Лопатина в ВК: https://vk.com/lapchigor


Спасибо)

----------


## ТаТая

Здравствуйте, ищу участника форума, более известного по нику Dron. Если имеется какая-либо информация о данном человеке, напишите, пожалуйста. Премного благодарна

----------


## Антарадхана

> Здравствуйте, ищу участника форума, более известного по нику Dron. Если имеется какая-либо информация о данном человеке, напишите, пожалуйста. Премного благодарна


Позавчера он зарегистрировался на дхарма.орг.ру под ником Ампер http://dharma.org.ru/board/member3709.html Еще выступает. Спешите, пока его еще не забанили.

----------


## ТаТая

> Позавчера он зарегистрировался на дхарма.орг.ру под ником Ампер http://dharma.org.ru/board/member3709.html Еще выступает. Спешите, пока его еще не забанили.


Как Вы поняли, что это он?

----------


## Антарадхана

Инфа 100%

----------


## ТаТая

Почему его постоянно банят? Так ведь же ж к человеку не подберёшься...

----------


## Дэнни

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Ищу людей, которые хотели бы в будущем уйти в ретрит по практике Туммо (Карма Кагью).
> Сам не имею необходимого посвящения и передачи. Много лет (редко) в своём городе посещаю 
> Буддийский центр Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью, основанный ламой Оле Нидалом. Для себя
> понял, что лайт-буддизм для мирян мне не подходит, и я хочу серьёзной и глубокой практики
> медитаций. Знаю, что в Индии есть такая возможность. Там намерен найти Учителя, делать Нёндро,
> чтобы затем получить всё необходимое для Туммо. Отречение хорошее, привязанностей мало.
> 
> ...


 В тантрическом буддизме у практикующих, в принципе, должны быть далеко идущие планы , вопрос  готовности и правильных представлений о  пути и результате, и слишком так сосредотачиваться и нацеливаться  на выполнении только одной конкретной практики было бы узко, может стоит задаться вопросом: " А что дальше ?". "И что сейчас ?", - вопрос тоже не лишний, твоя карма уедет  с тобой куда захочешь или сможешь, может стоить найти промежуточную отправную точку, ведь чтобы практиковать высшие тантрические йоги нужно быть готовым и морально, и  физически!

----------

ТаТая (21.10.2019)

----------


## ТаТая

> В тантрическом буддизме у практикующих, в принципе, должны быть далеко идущие планы , вопрос  готовности и правильных представлений о  пути и результате, и слишком так сосредотачиваться и нацеливаться  на выполнении только одной конкретной практики было бы узко, может стоит задаться вопросом: " А что дальше ?". "И что сейчас ?", - вопрос тоже не лишний, твоя карма уедет  с тобой куда захочешь или сможешь, может стоить найти промежуточную отправную точку, ведь чтобы практиковать высшие тантрические йоги нужно быть готовым и морально, и  физически!


Очень интересно, что Вы имеете ввиду. Конкретно: что значит "правильные представления о результате"? и что значит "быть готовым физически"?

----------


## Дэнни

> Очень интересно, что Вы имеете ввиду. Конкретно: что значит "правильные представления о результате"? и что значит "быть готовым физически"?


  Правильно понимать этапы практики  и иметь образ подразумеваемой в этой практике реализации., трансформация в результате может быть существенной. А обладать  достаточно развитыми физическими данными очень важно,  думаю, для такой практики.

----------


## ТаТая

> Правильно понимать этапы практики  и иметь образ подразумеваемой в этой практике реализации., трансформация в результате может быть существенной. А обладать  достаточно развитыми физическими данными очень важно,  думаю, для такой практики.


Ваш ответ меня не устраивает в корне, ужасный ответ

----------


## ТаТая

> Правильно понимать этапы практики  и иметь образ подразумеваемой в этой практике реализации., трансформация в результате может быть существенной. А обладать  достаточно развитыми физическими данными очень важно,  думаю, для такой практики.


и ладно, спасибо

----------


## Дэнни

> Ваш ответ меня не устраивает в корне, ужасный ответ


 В чем же он не устривает, что же Вы хотели услышать, и правильно ли интерпретируете?

----------


## Георгий А

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Ищу людей, которые хотели бы в будущем уйти в ретрит по практике Туммо (Карма Кагью).
> Сам не имею необходимого посвящения и передачи. Много лет (редко) в своём городе посещаю 
> Буддийский центр Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью, основанный ламой Оле Нидалом. Для себя
> понял, что лайт-буддизм для мирян мне не подходит, и я хочу серьёзной и глубокой практики
> медитаций. Знаю, что в Индии есть такая возможность. Там намерен найти Учителя, делать Нёндро,
> чтобы затем получить всё необходимое для Туммо. Отречение хорошее, привязанностей мало.
> 
> ...


Ты бы сначала учителя поискал, зачем тебе люди практика дело индивидуальное.

----------


## ТаТая

> и ладно, спасибо


Прошу прощения, не подумайте ничего. Меня своя ситуация в целом не устраивает скорее, а не Ваш ответ

----------


## Joy

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Ищу людей, которые хотели бы в будущем уйти в ретрит по практике Туммо (Карма Кагью).
> Сам не имею необходимого посвящения и передачи. Много лет (редко) в своём городе посещаю 
> Буддийский центр Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью, основанный ламой Оле Нидалом. Для себя
> понял, что лайт-буддизм для мирян мне не подходит, и я хочу серьёзной и глубокой практики
> медитаций. Знаю, что в Индии есть такая возможность. Там намерен найти Учителя, делать Нёндро,
> чтобы затем получить всё необходимое для Туммо. Отречение хорошее, привязанностей мало.
> 
> ...


ᅠ
Привет! 

Отличные планы, я желаю вам благой удачи! 
Интересующие вас методы применяют мастера в линии Дрикунг Кагью и в Джонанг. В Москве и других городах проходят ретриты. 
Для начала хорошо просто поехать, встретиться с живыми Учителями, и, если не будет препятствий, то можно всё получить и обучиться. 
Сразу ехать в Азию необязательно. Самое главное найти наставника, на которого вы будете опираться всю практику. 

После того как сроднился с методом в привычных условиях, путешествие в благословенные места, в монастыри, приносит еще лучший результат. По большому счету, ум проявляется в разных местах всегда одинаково. Поэтому лучше сначала трансформировать сознание практикой, тогда перемена обстоятельств произведет больший эффект. 
По-моему, сейчас у вас прекрасные обстоятельства. 
У меня кстати очень похожие интересы и образ жизни  

Пусть все ваши намерения, согласные с Дхармой, исполнятся! 

ᅠ

----------


## ТаТая

Здравствуйте, ищу двух участников форумов, известных как Антарадхана и Самантабхадра. Мне нужно задать им срочный вопрос. Антарадхане я написала, но он что-то давненько сюда не выходил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .. Антарадхане я написала, но он что-то давненько сюда не выходил.


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=27190

----------

ТаТая (09.08.2020)

----------

